# FS 3 verizon cell phones



## codeman0013

Guys,

I have 2 palm treo 700wx cell phones for verizon with all of the extra's chargers and cables for the pc ect willing to sell both for 100 obo

I also have a like new Samsung sch-i760 http://www.68phone.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/samsung-sch-i760.jpg this comes with all its original box and more.. I no longer needed this phone becuase my work provided me with a new blackberry its almost brand new so looking to get 200 obo on this one..

I can provide pictures of all 3 if necessary please let me know if you are intersted in making an offer for all 3 even i'm open to anything just cleaning out my basement and looking for some money back on some investments


----------



## codeman0013

bump no one is interested at all?


----------



## codeman0013

ok i'm going to bump this again... Cant believe no one wants one of the 3 like new phones for cheap.. Prices are negotiable guys..


----------



## Russian777

codeman0013 said:


> Guys,
> 
> I have 2 palm treo 700wx cell phones for verizon with all of the extra's chargers and cables for the pc ect willing to sell both for 100 obo
> 
> I also have a like new Samsung sch-i760 http://www.68phone.com/wp-content/uploads/2007/11/samsung-sch-i760.jpg this comes with all its original box and more.. I no longer needed this phone becuase my work provided me with a new blackberry its almost brand new so looking to get 200 obo on this one..
> 
> I can provide pictures of all 3 if necessary please let me know if you are intersted in making an offer for all 3 even i'm open to anything just cleaning out my basement and looking for some money back on some investments



do you have any pics of the 700wx?


----------



## codeman0013

http://img24.imageshack.us/i/dscf3736c.jpg/  (samsung  sch-i760 package)
http://img103.imageshack.us/i/dscf3738.jpg/  (samsung  sch-i760 closeup)
http://img268.imageshack.us/i/dscf3739i.jpg/  (Treo package)
http://img200.imageshack.us/i/dscf3740i.jpg/  (Treo's Close up)


----------



## codeman0013

one last bump before ebay... no one interested?


----------



## codeman0013

bump trying this one more time to see if anyone might have interest name a price and let me know.. they are just gathering dust in the basement and i would love to get rid of them for a decent price..


----------



## codeman0013

bumb again just incase someone is interested..


----------

